# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Контекстная реклама в Google и Яндекс дешевле на 20%. Не для всех!!!

## direct.sale

*Если вы покупаете контекстную рекламу для своего бизнеса самостоятельно, вам доступна:*
•	Реальная денежная экономия в Google Adwords на 20% (Не купоны, не Бегун - белый и легальный способ в прямом аккаунте Adwords)
•	Дополнительная экономия до 50% за счет исправления ошибок в действующих РК. Или полной переделки их.
•	Бесплатное ведение рекламных кампаний в Google Adwords при бюджете от 100тыс рублей в месяц
•	При бюджете до 100тыс рублей - 10% комиссия (с лихвой компенсируется 20% скидкой). Так же, в некоторых случаях, возможно в т.ч. и бесплатное ведение (обсуждается индивидуально с каждым рекламодателем).
•	Бесплатное ведение рекламных кампаний в Яндекс.Директ от 30тыс рублей в месяц.
•	Бесплатный экспресс-аудит действующих рекламных кампаний Google Adwords и Яндекс.Директ с указанием на основные ГРУБЕЙШИЕ ошибки.
•	Бесплатный post-click анализ всех рекламных кампаний и грамотная настройка вебаналитики - при бюджете от 300тыс руб в месяц.
*Если вы покупаете контекстную рекламу для других рекламодателей, вам положено:*
•	Комиссионное вознаграждение за ведение Ваших клиентов через наше Агентство:
•	Google Adwords - 4% от бюджета клиента ежемесячно! + Дополнительная комиссия, которую Вы берете с клиентов полностью Ваша.
•	Яндекс.Директ - до 10% от бюджета клиента ежемесячно! + Дополнительная комиссия, которую Вы берете с клиентов полностью Ваша.
•	Для реальных профессионалов своего дела можем предложить работу в офисе. Оклад до 100 тыс рублей + 2-4% с оборота в Adwords + 3-5% с оборота в Директ.
*Внимание! У вас есть успешные проекты, но вам не хватает денег на их дальнейшее развитие? В сентябре у вас есть возможность получить инвестиции от 1 до 10 тыс. у.е.! Все что вам нужно, это отправить на рассмотрение заявку с кратким описание ваших проектов! 
Подробная информация в ЛС, в skype: eugene.direct или e-mail: Eugene.direct.sale(собака)gmail.com*

----------

